# I love my gerandmother a lot but....



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

she thinks she knows everything dog but is wrong most of the time! it drives me nits cuz i have listen to her preach to me about how to take care of my dogs. and reply with respect and no offense what so ever. here is what i had to listen to yesterday.

The only dog food you should feed onyx is beneful!
Dont give him anything else besides his dog food unless it is toast,cooked egg,cheese,or cooked carrots. they werent meant to eat anything else. (i gave onyx a piece of raw steak i have frozen for him" and that is what the vet told her.
Ice cubes give them the runs
peanuts make them vomit...

and a little more. not trying bad mouth her. like i said i love her. but it drove me nuts because she is sooooo thick headed and preachy!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol. Don't you just love Old timers set in their ways lol.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah and you cant argue it with them, that will get you no where but aggrevated. So whatever they are right as long as you know whats up in your own mind..lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Ice cubes give them the runs? lol sure and raw meat causes them to grow long hair!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

HEY! At least your Grandma doesnt feed your dogs everything under the sun! LOL. My Grandma gives the dogs whatever she wants. Ive told her time and time again that she cant feed my dogs 'people food'; but what does she do? Feeds them people food! *sigh*


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

haha my mom is one of those feed my doggy everything too. every morning for breakfast she gets a whole can of chopped up vieny wienies, and for dinner she will either get what ever it may be that we eat, and is the first one to get her food, or she has her own tv dinners. plus she is constantly feeding her pumpkin cakes, twizlers, CHOCOLATE, and anything else she eats. the pumpkins do give her runs but she seems to think its her dog food of all things. sheeba is so used to human food now, that it is so hard to get her to eat her dog food! 
and she is also one of those people who think she knows best, so its okay for the dog to eat whatever she decides to feed her! just aggravates me, and she says there is no such thing as doggy diabetes! ugh!


----------



## Joseph_Norfleet (Sep 23, 2009)

you think you got it bad, at least u're Grandma likes your dog. mines seems like she hates him. everything out her mouth is how hes "going to turn on me", and how my mom shouldnt have gave me a pitbull , and pitbulls should be banned. and im akid! so wat can i do but sit their and be quiet?
but i still luv her(& Debo does to):roll:


----------



## Joseph_Norfleet (Sep 23, 2009)

u thnk u got it bad? at least u're G-ma likes your dog. mines is always nagging about why i keep my buddy Debo around just for him to "turn on" me, and how many pitbulls kill people everyday, and why my mom shouoldnt have gotten me a pitbull, and why they should be banned.
but i still love her(& Debo does too):roll:


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

my mom was like that at first and she says that she still has her doubts. she thinks letting sheeba hang from her rope is going to "turn her." i personally think that she is full of herself. it took her almost a year to even get used to her. after a while i hope for your sake, she will get used to your dog!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My grandmother says that my beautiful EB is ugly, and his teeth are wrong and a bunch of other BS. My handsome boy has perfectly straight teeth, which is quite a feat for an EB. She was an AKC breeder for many years, and talks trash about UKC, saying that the only registry you can trust is AKC, and she says Amstaff and and APBT are the same. 

BTW ice cubes can be harmfull, but not because of the runs, I believe they can cause bloat. You should never give your dogs ice cubes on a hot day. If one falls out of the freezer they will probably be fine, especially if they are not all panting and hot, but putting ice in water for them in the summer can cause issues. I am not sure if I read it here, or on the bulldog forum I am a member of, but someone lost a dog at show (or nearly did) because of ice in the bowls. She had been doing it for like 15 years with no problem, but then one day she learned the hard way that it can cause issues.


----------

